# Tab Help



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

can someone plz help me learn how to play this tab, by making a video lesson. I've been trying to learn it for like 2 months, and i can only get through half of the first page. I don't know why i can't play this song; it's not cuz it's too fast because the sweet child o mine solo was pretty easy for me. 

Here is the ling to the tab--> http://www.guitarmasta.net/s/slash/334767.html it's the slither solo by velvet revolver.

here is the link to the song. (the solo starts at about 2:40) ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PquJfJi2V8Y

thanks for all of your help in advance.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Download Audacity, set chunks to replay, slow the speed, keep the pitch, and go through it bar by bar til you get it. 
Works for me; I've learned a bunch of Eric Johnson stuf that way and I'm no prodigy.


----------



## chase (Sep 29, 2008)

What program do you use to slow the song while maintaining pitch?


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Download Audacity, set chunks to replay, slow the speed, keep the pitch, and go through it bar by bar til you get it.
> Works for me; I've learned a bunch of Eric Johnson stuf that way and I'm no prodigy.



i tried using audacity, and it make the solo so staticy


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

You should figure out why you are having trouble playing the song first. 

If you have difficulty grasping the sense of rhythm, you should play with a metronome. Slow the song down and play in time, then gradually speed it up. 

If you have difficulty with fingering, or with transition from one section to the next, you should figure out the structure of the solo. It appears to be a pentatonic scale in the key of D. It creates a nice box around the fretboard and makes it easy to play. Of course, you don't have to follow the note placements on the tab. If its easier to play a note on a different string, then you should make that change. 

One of the things I did when I started guitar was playing by ear and making my own tabs. Its a good way of finding the notes on the fretboard and the placements that are most comfortable for me. 



chase said:


> What program do you use to slow the song while maintaining pitch?


I like to use Transcribe!.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

chase said:


> What program do you use to slow the song while maintaining pitch?


Audacity (cooledit can do it too).


GuitarSkater said:


> i tried using audacity, and it make the solo so staticy


When you do the tempo change it does sound a bit warbly, but it's a good way to get your fingers to the right notes on time. Shouldn't really matter what it _sounds_ like...or don't do the tempo thing and just loop the part you're having trouble with at normal speed a little chunk at a time. I made it thought Cliffs of Dover and Camel's Night Out and a few others that way and I'm not much of a speed king...


Paul said:


> How does your guitar teacher suggest you approach learning the solo?


This should be a sticky reply.


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice guys!



Paul said:


> How does your guitar teacher suggest you approach learning the solo?


my guitar teacher sucks, he doesn't even play 1 note during the lesson. I don't think he even knows i'm learning the song. (even tho i told him to help le like 10 tomes) lol. (i'm planning on getting a differdesnt teacher.)


----------

